

Version controlling The New York Times.  - jenny8lee
https://www.nytimes.com/2012/07/01/opinion/sunday/article-changes-are-shown-in-a-tool-created-by-outsiders.html?_r=1&ref=thepubliceditor&pagewanted=all

======
naner
_Jennifer 8. Lee, a former reporter for The Times..._

That was not a typo. This person's middle name is the number 8:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jennifer_8._Lee>

 _Lee was not given a middle name at birth, but instead chose "8." as a
teenager. For many Chinese people, the number eight symbolizes prosperity and
good luck._

I found that to be a fascinating little tidbit.

------
naner
[http://www.newsdiffs.org/diffview?url=http://www.nytimes.com...](http://www.newsdiffs.org/diffview?url=http://www.nytimes.com/2012/06/29/us/supreme-
court-lets-health-law-largely-
stand.html&v1=b310c14531be3e77a259c3496e4e32b5a9430899&v2=11648400c245d21851bd1388ad1f01623a546712&pagewanted=all)

The diff algo is producing some weird results. (Look at the first paragraphs.)

